# 2001 Tarco Hurricane 1000 Leaf Loader



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a 2001 Tarco Hurricane 1000 Leaf Loader Vacuum for sale on ebay, more information can be found here. It's a great find, and has very low hours. Check it out!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Free bump for a great deal, considering a tailgate unit is probably $2500.00 or more?


----------

